# Are things starting to heat up?



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong but I am starting to see more deer activity in the mornings all the way up until around 10:00 a.m. now. What are you guys seeing?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

things are definitely heating up. I'll be heading out friday to do some videoing for my brother and we will be hunting over a decoy all weekend. The activity in the morning has been decent, evenings have been surprisingly very good, haven't really seen much of a lull. Last week my dad stuck one at four yards....right after he got done making a scrape. (I'll post some pics). I wouldn't say we are full blown by any means but, right around mid oct they really react well to a slow rattle sequence(sparring) and soft grunts. Three years this weekend I shot a five by four, he was a good three hundred yards out, slowly rattled, soft grunts.....thirty yards broadside two minutes later. The best time of the year is getting real close!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The weather this weekend had em moving early in the evenings. I was in my stand the last three days by 2 pm, and glad I was, seemed the peak movement was from 3-5 pm, with not much moving during typical "prime time".

Passed up two very decent bucks, one of which I maybe should have shot, I may be kicking myself for that move later.

Tried a few grunts at the smaller one (about a low 130's 4 by) he heard me, but thats about it. About two more weeks kicks off my FAVORITE time to hunt..... the pre-rut.

Had some serious grunting coming from the brush on saturday night. Was looking real hard for the buck doing it. In walks a doe. I kept looking for the buck, but he wasnt there. It was the doe. Sounded JUST like a buck tending grunt, she walked right underneath me grunting her head off. Ive never heard a doe make a sound like that before.

The yearling bucks are starting to harass the does a bit now.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I've gotta tell a story quick too... so two years ago it started. Heading out bowhunting right at the end of october, I had to stop by my home to pick up boots, so I call my mom quick, while we're on the phone she tells me there's a really big deer right in the front yard...11:00 am, I figure that's a good sign, then she yells it just ran across the yard and took out my glendel target! When I got home my glendel was scattered all over the yard, antlers broke haha. Then again last year, same thing happened, mom calls tells me there's a deer in the yard hitting my glendel target. Im sold on decoys! I wait all year to use a decoy, this weekend should be great, I don't expect any charges, but I'll bet we'll draw something in, bristtled up, head cocked, licking the nose!


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

hope that we're posting pics next monday bretts!!!!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Havent seen anything this weekend or yesterday or today  . Im going all out this coming weekend though....


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I am seeing good movement in the mornings and evenings.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

NICE.......im feeling some ENVY.......


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Moon phase is gonna take the edge of this weekend I think. Its full right now.

I hate hunting around a full moon.

Josh, That buck on the left in the second picture there looks JUST like a buck I passed up this weekend. That slight bend to the right on his brows is just like the one I saw.


----------

